# С Наступающим Новым 2016 годом всех!



## VladimirL (31 Дек 2015)

Пускай звучат бокалы звонко,
Как колокольный перезвон.
Пусть этот вечер новогодний,
Нам только радость принесёт.
Мы провожаем год минувший,
Он был таким, каким он был.
А новый, пусть нам даст свершенья,
Тех светлых мечт, что мы храним.
Чтоб время не пропало даром,
Для дел благих хватало сил.
Здоровья крепкого, в достатке,
нам год грядущий подарил.
Пусть переборы кнопок, клавиш,
наполнят музыкой сердца.
Чтоб с переливами мелодий
Жила Народная Душа!


----------



## ivankarpovich (31 Дек 2015)

*Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!*


----------



## Kuzalogly (31 Дек 2015)

С НГ-16!


----------



## vev (31 Дек 2015)

*Друзья!

Всех благ в наступающем 2016-м году! 
Здоровья, радости, удачи, счастья в Новом году! *


----------



## zet10 (31 Дек 2015)

Приветствую Вас мои дорогие друзья! Всех с наступающим! Наступающий год должен быть лучше,чем будет 17 и это не может не радовать!))


----------



## zet10 (31 Дек 2015)

Всем желаю здоровья ,денег,счастья, внутреннего и физического удовлетворения! Спасибо,что Вы есть !


----------



## Kosthenko (31 Дек 2015)

С наступающим,2016!Всем мира,здоровья и добра!Будьте счастливы!С уважением  -  Kosthenko/


----------



## Artist-VI (31 Дек 2015)

Всех с Новым Годом! Любви, здоровья и прочих благ Вам и Вашим близким! УРА!


----------



## kep (31 Дек 2015)

С Новым годом, дорогие форумчане! Новой (и старой) хорошей музыки всем нам!


----------



## voldemar-60 (1 Янв 2016)

С Новым, 2016 годом, друзья! Всем здоровья, счастья и творческих успехов!


----------



## Gross (1 Янв 2016)

Поздравление от мартышки. С аккордеоном было бы хуже.


----------



## Dmvlad (17 Мар 2016)

*clocktok*, 
Видно очень хорошее место, что только сейчас отходняк наступил и появилась возможность написать... Я бы его (тот самый бар) назвал по другому "Машина времени"...А мы тут всей страной уже и 23 февраля и 8 марта отметили и не поверите...даже масленицу (зиму сожгли)... Догоняйте...как раз к следующему НГ2017 догоните...


----------

